# Damasko DA42 and DA43



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think this watch is amazing, but I'm disappointed that it doesn't have the 60 minute bezel.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the orange accent coloring.


----------



## fazer60099 (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't be disappointed anymore ! When pre-ordering, you can choose. Rotating bezel insert options: 60-minute countdown or 12-hour ring!


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

The orange truely sets it off


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Does this come on a bracelet?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

verl20 said:


> Does this come on a bracelet?


Yes, see our Damasko Uhren Forum and/or Damasko web site.


----------



## horolorgy (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks awesome! been wanting to get 1 myself!!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

"Colorful" appointments on wristwatches reduce their professional look, turning them more into fashion statements. Consider a red or yellow or chartreuse chronograph hand on an Omega Speedmaster Professional. See what I mean?

heb


----------



## jjc11 (Mar 24, 2017)

wow.. very nice!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Is this the same case as the da44/46? I ask because I've been trying to track down lug to lug length for the 42/43 without success.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

wow i must have the da42 but how do you decide between the da42 and the da42black ?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Someone in the "2017 Watch Purchase Abstinence" thread is talking me out of the DA43 by saying the lume fades (to the point of unreadable dial) very quickly. Can anyone with a white dialed Damasko contradict this claim?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jharris888 (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice watch. I really like it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> Someone in the "2017 Watch Purchase Abstinence" thread is talking me out of the DA43 by saying the lume fades (to the point of unreadable dial) very quickly. Can anyone with a white dialed Damasko contradict this claim?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You may want to ask this on the Damasko forum instead of this image gallery subforum. Also, "very quickly" is very subjective. Is he talkin 5 minutes? 5 hours?

I have a DA47 and it does not fade very quickly, it has perfect legibility throughout the night if you hit it with a flashlight before going to sleep. Besides, have you woken up at 4:00am and looked and your phone and nearly all lost all eye sight if you have the brightness turned all the way up? Brighter isn't always better either.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> You may want to ask this on the Damasko forum instead of this image gallery subforum. Also, "very quickly" is very subjective. Is he talkin 5 minutes? 5 hours?
> 
> I have a DA47 and it does not fade very quickly, it has perfect legibility throughout the night if you hit it with a flashlight before going to sleep. Besides, have you woken up at 4:00am and looked and your phone and nearly all lost all eye sight if you have the brightness turned all the way up? Brighter isn't always better either.


I have a DC58 (don't know if lume different) but no problems on lume lasting all night.

BTW, I am lusting after a DA42 or DA46 with 12-hour bezel. I think the 12-hour bezel is really convenient for tracking a 2nd time zone without changing your time. And you can easily use it as a minute counter by just multiplying by 5.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rreimer91 said:


> I have a DC58 (don't know if lume different) but no problems on lume lasting all night.
> 
> BTW, I am lusting after a DA42 or DA46 with 12-hour bezel. I think the 12-hour bezel is really convenient for tracking a 2nd time zone without changing your time. And you can easily use it as a minute counter by just multiplying by 5.


The 12 hour bezel was a must when I was buying my DA47. And Damasko has arguably the best bezel around, super solid clicks, impressively precise and it is bi directional...love that.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes I would definitely get the 12 hour bezel.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

DrGonzo said:


> Yes I would definitely get the 12 hour bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


And the 12 hour bezel is pretty rare across brands. I was at an AD that carried about 12 brands (like Omega, Zenith, Bremont, Oris, Muhle Glashütte, Grand Seiko, Ball and Glashütte Original) and he could not think of a watch with 12-hour bezel. In fact, I can't name another watch with one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rreimer91 said:


> And the 12 hour bezel is pretty rare across brands. I was at an AD that carried about 12 brands (like Omega, Zenith, Bremont, Oris, Muhle Glashütte, Grand Seiko, Ball and Glashütte Original) and he could not think of a watch with 12-hour bezel. In fact, I can't name another watch with one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can generally find find 12 hr bezels on military type watches like Marathon etc.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> You can generally find find 12 hr bezels on military type watches like Marathon etc.


Thanks for the tip. I found two on marathon and none on cwc. I'm not familiar with military brands. Any others to check out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rreimer91 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found two on marathon and none on cwc. I'm not familiar with military brands. Any others to check out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out this thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/12-hour-bezels-where-have-they-gone-1501202.html


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> Check out this thread...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/12-hour-bezels-where-have-they-gone-1501202.html


Thanks. Guess I should have searched...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMonkey (Feb 10, 2016)

Good to know. Thanks!



fazer60099 said:


> Don't be disappointed anymore ! When pre-ordering, you can choose. Rotating bezel insert options: 60-minute countdown or 12-hour ring!


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Same here, there was a great condition, recently serviced used model on bracelet (which I want) with customized red second and everything looked great but it had the 60 min bezel, and I had to pass.

The 12 hr bezel is just that important to me.



rreimer91 said:


> I have a DC58 (don't know if lume different) but no problems on lume lasting all night.
> 
> BTW, I am lusting after a DA42 or DA46 with 12-hour bezel. I think the 12-hour bezel is really convenient for tracking a 2nd time zone without changing your time. And you can easily use it as a minute counter by just multiplying by 5.


----------



## blundell (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## cbrzrule (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)

Great looking watches!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Love Damasko. Very cool looking watches.


----------

